# Advice please



## Miso85 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have used dbols etc previously in the past and asked a mate to get something to help me lose weight and tone up a bit. He got me hyper rip, anvar, clen and winstrol. I don't doubt the authenticity at all....but I have no idea how to run the course. Do I run it all together or not? How much hyper rip per week? Any help would be appreciated. Cheers lads


----------

